# Historicism, Cocceius, and Gustavus Adolphus



## RamistThomist (May 31, 2014)

I am reading Hans Frei's _The Eclipse of Biblical Narrative_ and he points out that Johannes Cocceius saw the death of that great champion of Protestantism Gustavus Adolphus, as a fulfillment of biblical prophecy.

Whether or not such a position is true is not the point. Where did Cocceius say this? Frei references Gottlob Schrenk's _Gottesreich und Bund im alteren Protestantismus: vornehmlich bei Johannes Cocceius_ (Gutersloh: Bertlesmann, 1923), p. 29. My German is okay, but I doubt I will ever find that volume, much less translate it.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 31, 2014)

His commentary on Isaiah 33:7. Page 352 of this volume: Opera Johannis Coccei Dum Viveret In Academia Lugduno-Batava S.S. Theologiae ... - Johannes Coccejus - Google Books

Here's a piece of it: "Hic sine dubio notabilis aliquis eventus significatur pertinens ad illud tempus, quo Deus voluit Ecclesiam suam tentare per Antichristianum bellum." Doubtless here is signified a notable event pertaining to our time, by which God willed to try his church in the midst of the Antichrist War. And later: "Tale quid vidimus, cum in ultimo conflictu Rex Sueciae occubuisset & Caesariani caesi essent." This is just what we've seen, when in the most recent conflict the king of Sweden fell dead and Caesar's men [the Holy Roman Emperor's men?] were slain.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 31, 2014)

Also, Brevard Childs has a section on Cocceius' theological and historical exegesis in The Struggle to Understand Isaiah as Christian Scripture.


----------

